# VHF handbook



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Not sure if this topic has been visited before.

Recently purchased a VHF (icom) transceiver and would like to know if there would be any informative literature worth a read, given I have never use one before.

Any info or avenues greatly appreciated.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Handbook available here https://www.amc.edu.au/handbooks. Used to be able to download - seems o be view only now. Im sure i have the pdf somewhere if you pm me your email.


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome, thank you.

you must be trustworthy...you listen to Soundgarden...


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

It is illegal to use VHF without an operators licence which its obtained by examination.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What Occy says pretty much sums it up.
I spoke to Marine Rescue in Bermagui and they said they would prefer I had one and used it if necessary.
I'm not sure if you can sign on and off or register a call sign without a licence.
A concise manual would be good, just running through terminology and etiquette.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Occulator said:


> There is absolutely no doubt that a certificate (which is in fact just a bit of paper saying you have passed the appropriate operation course/s) is highly desirable, and everyone using a VHF should have one. But it is an unfortunate truth that the vast majority of owners do not.


The majority of boat owners I know do not have a certificate, _but all use correct procedure when operating_



keza said:


> I'm not sure if you can sign on and off or register a call sign without a licence.
> A concise manual would be good, just running through terminology and etiquette.


keza a mate bought a boat with a VHF last year and he had never used one, so my demo was to call the local Volunteer Marine Rescue for a radio check telling them it was a new purchase and giving my location, then used the boats name as my call sign with no problem, VMR replied with details of signal strength and clarity as is normal .... might add I used the the local working channel and not 16 or 67.

When I had a cruiser I did a radio check every outing, and on trips extending over a weekend also signed in and out

You summed it up though in saying that knowing etiquette is the key to use.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.acma.gov.au/WEB/STANDARD/pc=PC_1743

*Operator qualifications*

VHF and MF/HF marine radio equipment and Inmarsat (A, B, C) Satellite communications equipment carried on board a vessel must be under the control of a qualified operator at all times.

Why do I need a certificate of proficiency? 

The best reason for fitting a marine radio to a vessel and using it responsibly is its potential to save lives. But a radio is simply an expensive anchor if you don't know how to use it properly. 
As well as giving you the operational skill essential for the confident and responsible use of a marine radio, a significant benefit of studying for a certificate arises from knowing the distress and safety procedures. It is important that you know what to do when:
you need to respond to an emergency call 
you make one, so your message can be understood and others know how to respond.

In an emergency, knowledge of distress and safety procedures assists everyone involved in the rescue.

Marine radiocommunications can also provide a variety of services to small vessels, including vital weather and navigational information, telephone calls to and from subscribers ashore, and many other services important to seafarers. All of these use different marine frequencies. The more you know about the operation of marine radios, the more benefit you'll have from yours.

What is the legal basis for the requirement to have a certificate of proficiency? 

What are the penalties? 

A person operating a VHF marine radio without holding an appropriate certificate of proficiency or being under the supervision of an appropriately qualified person, may be breaching the Radiocommunications Act. Penalties include significant fines and imprisonment.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_The handbook itself states that no regulatory provisions shall prevent the use by a vessel in distress or a vessel engaged in a search and resue operation to attract help or render assistance._

A Marine radio Operators handbook can be downloaded here but it is not current: http://allhandsondeck.com.au/Radio Handbook.pdf

In Western Australia vessels are required a marine radio if more than 5 miles offshore. Other states may vary in their requirements.

Legislation aside, I would recommend that all owners of VHF marine radios complete the appropriate course since lives may depend on it.

Incorrect use may actually hamper rescue and safety operations.

Perhaps some breif introduction of equipment and aquaintance with operating proceedures could be included in Kayak Safety Day shedules?
~


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input gents, some avenues to look into, best to own one and know how to operate it and etiquette.

Recently attended a sea kayak course and one of the participants was telling us a storey where he and his mate were caught in some swell and unable to mount their kayaks, lucky they flagged a boat down for assistance, "their words" would have been screwed if that boat wasn't there as we didn't have flares or VHF.


----------

